# VAIO Smart Network not working properly for windows 7



## XxXnucronXxX (Oct 11, 2008)

i recently bought a copy of Windows 7 Ultimate and installed it on my Sony Vaio VGN-NS10L/S which came pre-installed with Windows Vista Home Premium.. i backed up all registry, drivers and softwares before installing windows 7.. after installation got hard time searching for downloads for the unsupported drivers with regards to sony app.. *i managed to get them running except for Vaio Smart Network (got it from HERE if anyone also got a hard time searching) which does actually runs but is unstable..* of all the apps its this app which gives me a pain in the a**..:upset::upset: Pls i really really need a proper link for that software that's 100% Windows 7 compatible im really tired of search for such.. thanks in advance..


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You will likely have to experiment. Find a new Sony that ships with Win 7 and try the software for that model.


----------



## XxXnucronXxX (Oct 11, 2008)

i did tried experimenting coz that's how i got some Sony apps running on Windows 7.. and almost forgot the AV Mode button also doesnt work.. i guess i should do some more experiments then.. i should have bought ASUS K50in..


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

One of the drawbacks of upgrading an OS. Especially when trying to use proprietary software. Contact Sony and see if they plan on releasing a Win 7 version of the software.


----------



## XxXnucronXxX (Oct 11, 2008)

btw thanks for the replies Dogg.. i have contacted sony tech support and they said i should wait 'til they release it for my Sony VAIO NS10L/S.. im thinking of leaving those issues for a while since i could run the major functions i needed.. like some online games (Exteel), WiFi, Ethernet connection, Visual Basic Programming, Photoshop, PCB Designing and MS Office which are the most essential things i needed as a Computer Engineering student.. but of course we would want all things working "Perfectly".. thanks..


----------

